
Rich Californians are hiring private firefighters to protect their homes - gist
https://nypost.com/2019/10/26/rich-californians-are-hiring-private-firefighters-to-protect-their-homes/
======
celias
[https://www.npr.org/2019/06/27/736715592/the-private-
firefig...](https://www.npr.org/2019/06/27/736715592/the-private-firefighter-
industry)

------
gist
> The practice, while not new, can be problematic, and not merely because of
> the income inequality issues it raises

How is this income inequality any more than the fact that someone who has more
income can do many things that someone with less income can't? It's not like
the city is decided to protect expensive homes vs. poor areas (they might be
but my point is that might be 'inequality' but a private citizen paying for
something (or their insurer) is not 'inequality').

